# Danville Ind bike meet



## Flat Tire (May 19, 2008)

Anyone know anything about a bicycle swap meet in Danville Indiana? May 31 I think........thanks for any info


----------



## willardm (May 21, 2008)

You can check it out here: http://hoosierbicycles.homestead.com/swapmeet.html


----------



## Flat Tire (May 22, 2008)

Thank You!   I'll be there Friday afternoon....anyone else close enough to go?


----------

